# Ever spot someone....



## Guest (Feb 18, 2006)

I had an interesting evening. I went to my usual little diner to eat. I was sitting at the counter eating, pretty much beside the cash register. An older gentleman walked up to pay for his food...when reaching to get his wallet out I noticed, just by chance, the bottom of his holster. His coat had moved just enough to catch a glimsp. As I noticed, he noticed where my eyes went. I mean, this all happened in a split second. He just looked at me and said..."Glock 23... You?" I was stunned for a second. There was no way he could have seen mine at any point. Mine was under my shirt and I had my coat on over that. No printing, no exposure...period. I just continued eating and kind of smiled. He winked and gave me a pat on the back and walked out. Holy crap that was weird.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

You carry now you will notice things more Go's with territory. Sounds like you were in a waffle house sitting at counter.


----------



## HighVelocity (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh yeah, I make folks daily and so does my wife. In fact, she is so aware of it that one day she told me that she thought damn near everybody was packin'. :lol: 

Untucked Hawaiian or fishing shirts, vests, fanny packs etc. All dead giveaways to US but the sheep are completely oblivious.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The guys with the khaki vests are too obvious now-a-days. It's usually older guys doing that.


----------



## MM Developer (Feb 24, 2006)

*The most common place*

that I spot people are in public stalls. People who carry full sized handguns, the stalls are NOT gun friendly; that is unless you can get in the bathroom first and take the handicap stall because they sometimes have shelves in there.

I usually just see people (through that huge gap between the stall wall and the floor, in the stalls next to me, carelessly lying their weapon on their drawers on the floor. A quick hand could easily reach under there and take it and they couldn't do a thing about it. I personally usually just take my belt off entirely and with the holster on the belt, hand the belt on the coat hook on the door or something.


----------



## cryhavoc (Feb 1, 2006)

By nature of my employment I have become pretty good at "making" people who are carrying. I normaly don't get too worked up over it unless I have to detain someone I know is carrying, then things can get a little tense.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: The most common place*



MM Developer said:


> that I spot people are in public stalls. People who carry full sized handguns, the stalls are NOT gun friendly; that is unless you can get in the bathroom first and take the handicap stall because they sometimes have shelves in there.
> 
> I usually just see people (through that huge gap between the stall wall and the floor, in the stalls next to me, carelessly lying their weapon on their drawers on the floor. A quick hand could easily reach under there and take it and they couldn't do a thing about it. I personally usually just take my belt off entirely and with the holster on the belt, hand the belt on the coat hook on the door or something.


I ran into the whole bathroom problem the first night out that I carried after recieving my CCW permit. It didn't cross my mind until I walked into the bathroom and quickly realized..."holy sh*t, I got a 92 on my side..." At that point my 92 felt like it was huge and weighed a ton. Lucky for me there was an empty stall. :toimonster:


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Gee that why they make J frames and PPK/S, Keltec and other POCKET PISTOLS. No problem. Or just take care of at home before you leave.
:lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

michael t said:


> Gee that why they make J frames and PPK/S, Keltec and other POCKET PISTOLS. No problem. Or just take care of at home before you leave.
> :lol:


But, the 92 holds more rounds 8)


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

Greetings...


"Ruger P95! 115 grn Hornady XTP's"

Would have been my answer to his question...


LOL!!


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

*Evie's Tamales*

Evie's Tamales is a Mexican restaurant in Detroit and it is a favorite of LEOs in the area. I used to play a game called spot the piece. It kept me amused. Regards, Richard :-D


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

any guy with a Man Purse" is usually carrying.
I use a nice flowered shirt. Every cop that see's me knows.

AFS


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

I run a safety training business in Texas and in the morning, when the students walk into the lobby, I personally check their ID. This is a requirement of the petrochemical facilities I train the to work in. I make at least 1 per week with a weapon. I usually tell them I have no registration for their training and after the others have completed their check-in at the registration desk, thake that individual into another room and ask for their carry documentation. I allow them to carry in my place but only with credible documentation. I have yet to have one of them ask me if I carry. 

I love to go to the malls with my wife and find a place to set and have a cup of coffee. This gives mea chance to check out the folks and look for evidence of a gun.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2006)

I sort of had an experience like that when I was 13. I was with some older friends and we were at ACE hardware buying some pellets and CO2 cartridges and there was a guy buying a bunch of nuts and bolts at the counter in front of us and when he took out his wallet we all caught a glimps of a very shiney revolver in a holser. He then noticed we had saw it and then told us that when we grow up we can have a cool gun like his instead of lame pellet guns. 

Was pretty funny and odd at the same time. Also was a little condesending to us because pellet guns are fun to shoot. I don't consider them lame at all. :roll:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I'd say we all, if we're paying attention to our surroundings at all, have 'made' folks carrying. I've lost track of the number of 'concealed' weapons I've seen while out and about.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

My wife is somewhat an anti and refuses to learn right yet. I know her reasons, but they're pretty ridiculous. Anyhow, today, for the first time she actually NOTICED I was packing, but it wasn't until several hours later as I crawled into a boat. I cleaned the pool, unloaded the truck, and several other chores prior to, but it wasn't until I got on the boat she noticed and that was because my shirt raised up and exposed the gun. Can you say oblivious ?? I'll teach her, yet, though.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

The family and I went out to eat at a local Mexican restaurant Monday night. My wife, who would not notice a zebra wearing a dress sitting next to her, spotted a man carrying. He was about 6'4" tall and 350lbs. or so. His shirt was so tight you could plainly see his 1911 in an OWB holster. So much for the myth the larger you are the larger a gun you can hide.


----------

